# Chili Easy and Flexible



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

You can make this chili with or without beans, and also use it for a chip dip with or without chedder cheese.

Brown 2 pounds of burger adding 2 chili seasoning packets just before the burger is done.
Cook 2 Large diced Sweet Onions with one stick of butter.
Cook 4 diced Bell Peppers with one stick of butter.

Combine Burger, Onions, and Bell Peppers in a large pot. Then add one 10 ounce can of Fire Roasted Chilis diced with juice. Add one 64 ounce jug of Picante Sauce or Salsa (Medium or Mild). Bring up to temperature and serve.

If you like your chili with beans, you can add up to a #10 can of Chili beans at this time.

*Shopping List*
2 Pounds Burger
2 Large Sweet Onions
4 Bell Peppers
2 Sticks Butter
2 Chili Seasoning Packets (Original or Mild)
64 ounce jug of Picante Sauce or Salsa (Mild or Medium)
10 ounce can of Fire Roasted Chilis (Mild)

Optional
#10 Can of Bush's Chili Beans

Enjoy

Bob


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, 2 sticks of butter?!?!?

I usually am scraping all the beef fat off the top that I can get off (but I am also trying to keep my cholesterol down)


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I normally cook chili in a 16 Inch Dutch Oven or Two. This is how I would do it in a big pot that has enough room to cook Onions, Peppers and Burger at the same time.

Wet the pan with a stick of Butter OR Olive Oil, add the chopped Onions, get them going pretty good, and add the chopped Bell Peppers, get them going pretty good, and add the Burger. Cook the Burger till browned, then add the Chili Seasoning packets. After getting the seasoning packets well blended in the Burger add the Picante Sauce OR Salsa, and the chopped Fire Roasted Chilis. Check the Bell Peppers for doneness before serving.

For Chili *With* Beans, add a #10 can of Bush's Chili Beans while adding the Picante and Fire Roasted Chili's.

Adjust the spicyness with the Chili Seasoning Packets, Picante Sauce, and Fire Roasted Chili's.

For normal Chili I use the Original Chili Seasoning,and Medium Picante Sauce, with Mild Chili Peppers.

For Mild Chili use Mild Chili Seaoning packets, and Mild Picante Sauce. You can also tune the Bell Peppers back to 2 insead of 4.

Bob


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you sure you're not from Wisconsin?


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I cooked anothe batch of chili. This time in my Big cast iron skillet. I have a large, 15 Inch Lodge skillet we normally only use when camping with a group.

I got my 2 Onions, and 4 Bell Peppers chopped up. 
I oiled the skillet with Olive Oil.
First went in the Onions.
I then added the Bell Peppers.
When they were probably half done, I added 2 Pounds of Burger.
When the Burger was cooked brown I added 2 Chili Seasoning packets, and stirred in well.
I next added the 64 Oz Picante Sauce and Fire Roasted Chili's.
To my surprise it all fit in the big skillet. No room for beans however.

*After Action Report. *
I used Mild Chili Seasoning and Mild Picante Sauce in this batch to see the difference between using Original Chili Seasoning Packets, and Medium Picante Sauce. My wife thought it was good. I liked it a little spicer.

It is good over Hot Dogs.
It is good for Chili Cheese Dip.
Not a bad chili at all.
AND it is simple to make.

We are going into Extended Deer Season Saturday. Missouri's Primitive Weapons Season. I may make another batch of Chili.

Bob


----------

